# Betting Thread 2011/2012



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

*My bets for today.

13 Aug 2011 - Fulham v Aston Villa - Both Teams To Score
Yes @ EVS

13 Aug 2011 - Leeds v Middlesbrough - Both Teams To Score
Yes @ 8/15

13 Aug 2011 - Leicester v Reading - Both Teams To Score
Yes @ 8/13

13 Aug 2011 - Crawley v Macclesfield - Both Teams To Score
Yes @ 10/11

13 Aug 2011 - Bury v Carlisle - Both Teams To Score
Yes @ 8/11

13 Aug 2011 - Liverpool v Sunderland - Both Teams To Score
Yes @ EVS

13 Aug 2011 - Blackburn v Wolves - Both Teams To Score
Yes @ 8/11

13 Aug 2011 - Colchester v Wycombe - Both Teams To Score
Yes @ 10/11

Stake : £5.00
Estimated Returns : £538.66


13 Aug 2011 - QPR v Bolton - Both Teams To Score
Yes @ 10/11

13 Aug 2011 - Doncaster v West Ham - Both Teams To Score
Yes @ 10/11

13 Aug 2011 - Birmingham v Coventry - Both Teams To Score
Yes @ 10/11

13 Aug 2011 - Scunthorpe v Preston - Both Teams To Score
Yes @ 6/10

13 Aug 2011 - Rochdale v Huddersfield - Both Teams To Score
Yes @ 13/20

13 Aug 2011 - Notts County v Charlton - Both Teams To Score
Yes @ 7/10

13 Aug 2011 - Aldershot v Northampton - Both Teams To Score
Yes @ 8/11

13 Aug 2011 - Wigan v Norwich - Both Teams To Score
Yes @ 4/6

13 Aug 2011 - Cheltenham v Swindon - Both Teams To Score
Yes @ 8/11

13 Aug 2011 - Oxford v Bradford - Both Teams To Score
Yes @ 10/11


Stake : £2.00
Estimated Returns : £592.87


13 Aug 2011 - Fulham v Aston Villa - Match Betting
Draw @ 12/5

13 Aug 2011 - QPR v Bolton - Match Betting
Draw @ 11/5

13 Aug 2011 - Leeds v Middlesbrough - Match Betting
Draw @ 12/5

13 Aug 2011 - Millwall v Nottingham Forest - Match Betting
Draw @ 11/5

Stake : £1.00
Estimated Returns : £118.37


13 Aug 2011 - Liverpool v Sunderland - Match Betting
Liverpool @ 1/2

13 Aug 2011 - Newcastle v Arsenal - Match Betting
Arsenal @ 11/10

13 Aug 2011 - Barnsley v Southampton - Match Betting
Southampton @ 23/20

13 Aug 2011 - Birmingham v Coventry - Match Betting
Birmingham @ 19/20

13 Aug 2011 - Doncaster v West Ham - Match Betting
West Ham @ 10/11

13 Aug 2011 - Leeds v Middlesbrough - Match Betting
Leeds @ 6/5

13 Aug 2011 - Celtic v Dundee Utd - Match Betting
Celtic @ 3/10

13 Aug 2011 - Crawley v Macclesfield - Match Betting
Crawley @ 4/9

Stake : £2.00
Estimated Returns : £208.31*


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Had a couple of cheeky bets tonight

*20 Sep 2011 - Nottingham Forest v Newcastle - Match Betting

Newcastle @ 7/5

20 Sep 2011 - Stoke v Tottenham - Match Betting

Tottenham @ 13/8

20 Sep 2011 - Crystal Palace v Middlesbrough - Match Betting

Middlesbrough @ 5/4

Stake : £5.00
Estimated Returns : £70.88


20 Sep 2011 - Bath City v Luton - Match Betting

Luton @ 1/2

20 Sep 2011 - Arsenal v Shrewsbury - Match Betting

Arsenal @ 1/5

20 Sep 2011 - Novara v Inter Milan - Match Betting

Inter Milan @ 8/11

Stake : £50.00
Estimated Returns : £155.45


20 Sep 2011 - Leeds v Man Utd - Match Betting

Man Utd @ 8/15

20 Sep 2011 - Aston Villa v Bolton - Match Betting

Aston Villa @ 4/6

20 Sep 2011 - Blackburn v Leyton Orient - Match Betting

Blackburn @ 1/3

20 Sep 2011 - Mansfield v Telford - Match Betting

Mansfield @ 1/2

20 Sep 2011 - York v Darlington - Match Betting

York @ 8/11

20 Sep 2011 - Aberdeen v East Fife - Match Betting

Aberdeen @ 1/5

Stake : £5.00
Estimated Returns : £52.97*


----------

